
At Silk Road trial, federal agent explains how he trapped Ulbricht - Garbage
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/01/silk-road-trial-federal-agent-explains-how-he-trapped-ulbricht/
======
honksillet
Fascinating. This line made my eyebrows rise.

> Der-Yeghiayan didn't know who Dread Pirate Roberts was, and even after his
> extensive testimony, it still isn't clear how he found out. On the stand
> today, he said that an IRS investigator told him Ulbricht was the suspect.

That seems like it would be a pretty big gap in the prosecutions case.

~~~
wmf
Until they put the IRS investigator on the stand.

